# Mink trappers



## MoZach (Nov 19, 2013)

Anybody have any tips on what scents to use on mink? Lures, baits, etc? Any help is appreciated


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just about any name brand lures will work on mink.

Pocket set was my best when I was water trap'in.

I think the best bait for mink will always be muskrat, but rabbit, beaver or salted sucker (fish "meat") will pull'em in too.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hawbaker's Big 3 and Hawbakers's Mink lure #1 and #2 were my go to mink lures when I was water trapping. The Big 3 will take mink, muskrats and raccoon.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Same here, I only used Hawbakers and a muskrat leg...


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

newspaper box completely blended in with muskrat tucked in the back with 110 sitting in the opening works well also.....Hawbakers does work very well on mink and rats...............good luck


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with all above posts. Beaver and rats seem to be the standard.


----------

